# DIY Artifical Plants



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

Thought I'd post a pic of all the DIY plants I've made for my new tank. If there is a interest I will go through a simple step by step of how I made them. So those who are let me know and I will continue.


----------



## lashalove (Dec 19, 2006)

Those look really nice, I'm interested in knowing how to make them.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

That is really cool, I had no idea that you could make plants like that for your tank. I agree with lashalove.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2007)

tell us how...now! please


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

The dollar store!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Ringo*



Ringo said:


> The dollar store!!!!!!!!!!


Something like that. Wal-mart. They are florals made fishtank safe along with planters/anchors I fabricated for them. But if you want to just buy some crap from the dollar store and attempt to bury it in your tank without them. Thats a option. Find what I've done works much better.
So for those who want to see how I did this I'll share. If you just want to mock it than please don't view this thread.


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Thoses it interests*

Will be putting together a list of tools and materials you'll need. Along with snapping some pictures of the step by step. Give me a couple days and I'll have it all posted.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

awsome!, i can't wait!


----------



## lashalove (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll be looking forward to it!! The boyfriend just brought home another 55 (thats 3 empty ones now, lol) and I'm gonna need a ton of new plants. 

Thanks much for taking the time to share your knowledge.


----------



## bscman (Mar 23, 2007)

That looks really good. You have a good eye...tank looks great. I'd love a little tutorial on how to make 'em safe for tanks--i've thought of doing something similar with some fake plants floating around the house...The ferns are SCHWEEEEEEET!!!


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Everybody*

Sorry running behind scheldule on this. Bare with me and I'll have have something ready for ya by monday.
BTW thanx for the props BSCMAN. Means alot worked hard on this tank and especially proud of the plants. Looking forward to share how quick and easy this was to do and inexpensive... Mo money for that killer hotrod of yours:smile:


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Material and tools*

Sorry it has took so long for me to get this going. I'll start with the easiest plant and base. Kick it off with the tools and materials you'll need for this first one...

Pic1 tool: Needle nose pliers, Exacto Knife, Lighter and or pen torch if avaiable, zipties.

Pic2 Materials: Microwavable lunch bucket

Pic3 Lid from container this will be your planter/ anchor


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Floral Material*

For this plant I chose this type of floral. When choosing yours make sure the plants support wire is totally covered in plastic.


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Step one and 2*

Snip off one of the limbs off whatever floral you chose. Size not important all depends on what size plant you plan to make.

Next step: using your exacto knife cut a small X in the lid from the lunch bucket. Just large enough to insert the stem from the indviual limb you snipped from the main bushel.

Step three: Using a ziptie temporarly secure the stem to the base. Do this by apply a tie on both sides of the lid.


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Step three continued*

Backside of base secured with tie


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Step 4*

Repeat these steps Inserting as many indviual limbs as desired. Be sure not to bunch them to close together or the lid will give out. Once you have the desired look it will be time to move on to the next step. The permanant adehesion to the lid and most importantly the sealing of the small spot of wire which was exposed when we snipped the limb off the bushel. This is where the lighter and or pen torch come in. Will continue this next step tommorrow.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Wondering...can you anchor real plants the same way? Maybe not with the melting of the plastic, but could you leave the quick tie at the bottom to hold them down?

Does it have to be a specific type of plastic, meaning is there any plastic that can release toxins into the tanks water?

Btw your plants look great!


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Sorry*

Been a real flake on this... After taking a better look at what it took to make these , paticularly owning a pen torch (not neccessary, much easier) and being willing to melt platic. Relized this might be too difficult for people who don't have the right tools. That being said I found it well worth the time and effort. So I recommend it for those who do have the tools and are willing to take on this kinda project. I'll go ahead and try to get the last few steps posted ASAP. So you can decide for yourself.


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: Giddy*



Giddy012 said:


> Wondering...can you anchor real plants the same way? Maybe not with the melting of the plastic, but could you leave the quick tie at the bottom to hold them down?
> 
> Does it have to be a specific type of plastic, meaning is there any plastic that can release toxins into the tanks water?
> 
> ...


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*much delayed next step*

So by now. If you repeated the first steps succesfuly you would have something that resembles this... the limbs will be loose at this point but don't worry the final step will lock them in place.


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Trimming the fat*

Next thing you'll need to do is trim the zip ties. Best way to do this is with the exacto knife carefully cut the tie as close to the sinch point as you can. Make sure you have a sharp blade... after this is complete it is time to trim any exess stem. Do this with the needlenose as close to the tie as possible. Without risking damaging the tie... So after these steps it should look like this...


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Home stretch*

So here what you'll need for the before mention melting/bonding portion.


Pic one main melting/bonding material: Extra leaf from a floral
Pic two secondary melting/bonding material. Soft good for feeling in the cracks: Extra part of aquatic store bought plant.


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

*Final Step*

Using the above picture material. This is where you need to melt the platic with ideally the before mention pen torch but can also do this with a lighter in a pinch though it's more difficult. Apply your melted plastic to the bottom of the base filling any cracks in the base surrounding the stem. While at the same time applying plenty over the trimmed ends of the stems coating and sealing the small exposed piece of wire at the end of the stem. Take your time doing this and be EXTREMELY CAREFUL. Kids don't try this without your parents permission. Forgot to mention you'll need some way of holding the base during this I was lucky enough to own this nifty lil base with clamps. Pic2

After this is complete. If done succesfully you'll Hopefully have something that looks better than this. Pic:1 ... This pic is a good example of what not to do... When melting the plastic if you allow it to burn to long it will burn right though the base. Leaving the below pictured holes in it. All though not the most attractive base and a bad example. Assure you this plant is now sealed and the limbs are locked in place and once buried in the aquarium will look great and be rooted down solidly.

Pic 3: Finished plant upright


----------



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

Did you do anything special to the plants to make sure that they didn't have anything on them that would harm your fish?


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

> Did you do anything special to the plants to make sure that they didn't have anything on them that would harm your fish?


Nothing other than a more than thorough washing. Followed by soaking them in a bucket for 2-3 days. Then as I said on a earlier post. I remove them examine the water for obvious sighns like dyes or the plant it self deteriating. If none are present. I give them another throrough washing before putting them in the tank.


----------



## FishieNewbie (Jun 27, 2007)

*Whoa!*

You did a really good job with that , inspiring i must say, maybe when im not a newbie and have a bigger tank ill try out some of your ideas if yea dont mind ,


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

FishieNewbie said:


> You did a really good job with that , inspiring i must say, maybe when im not a newbie and have a bigger tank ill try out some of your ideas if yea dont mind ,


 Don't mind at all. Thats why I shared... Please post some pics when and if you do.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

You have soooo much more patience with this then I do. I just cut the stems to fit the tank, cover the metal end, bend the ends over and stick them in the substrate. Needless to say I spend a lot of time putting plants back where they belong after water changes and frisky fish get done with them. lol

*NOTE: All of the plants in my avitar are dollar store fakes.


----------



## Madd Bichir (Mar 1, 2007)

Buggy said:


> You have soooo much more patience with this then I do. I just cut the stems to fit the tank, cover the metal end, bend the ends over and stick them in the substrate. Needless to say I spend a lot of time putting plants back where they belong after water changes and frisky fish get done with them. lol
> 
> *NOTE: All of the plants in my avitar are dollar store fakes.


Did take a little patience. But it was a labor of love. Actually enijoyed making them. Think it was well worth the time and effort though. To keep them locked in place. Think I would have less patience for having to re-bury them constantly. Especially with my 8-9" senegal bichir who has a real talent for uprooting plants.


----------

